# Best modern SMG



## Konigstiger205 (Feb 5, 2008)

What is your opinion the best SMG these days?
If you think that I missed a SMG feel free to tell me 
My own personal choice was the MP5 because its widely used,reliable and very versatile.


----------



## F-14 (Feb 5, 2008)

by far the Best SMG of the morden era is the H&K MP-5 it is used by 59 nations this stands as a testimony to its rugged preformence and duerabilty 

Designation: Heckler Koch HK MP5
Type: Submachine Gun
Manufacturer: Heckler Koch GmbH - Germany
Country of Origin: Germany
Operation: Roller-Locked Delayed Blowback
Caliber: 9x19mm Parabellum
Service Year: 

Dimensions:

Overall Length: 26.77 in (680 mm)
Weight (Empty): 5.6 lbs (2.6 kg)
Weight (Loaded): 7.4 lbs (3.4 kg)

Performance:

Rate of Fire, Cyclic: 800 rds/min
Magazine: 15 or 30-Round Detachable Box
Maximum Range: Not Available

Variants:

HK MP5A2 - Fixed plastic stock.
HK MP5A3 - Telescoping metal stock.
HK MP5K - Kurz variant; Special short version with no buttstock and features forward grip.
HK MP5SD1 - 'SD' indicates 'silenced' variant; No buttstock.
HK MP5SD2 - Fixed plastic butt
HK MP5SD3 - Sliding retractable butt
HK MP5SD4 - SD1 variant with three round bust capability.
HK MP5SD5 - SD2 variant with three round burst capability.
HK MP5SD6 - SD3 variant with three round burst capability.
HK MP5 SF - Only single shot feature (US FBI requirement).
HK MP5/10 - Chambered for 10mm Auto cartridge.
HK MP5/40 - Chambered for 40mm Smith Wesson cartridge.


----------



## Konigstiger205 (Feb 7, 2008)

It really has a lot of variants and it can be adapted to various situations.


----------



## fly boy (Feb 8, 2008)

dude where the mp-7


----------



## Konigstiger205 (Feb 8, 2008)

fly boy said:


> dude where the mp-7



Was that a question?....the MP7 is the last on the list.


----------



## Luis Miguel Almeida (Mar 6, 2008)

HK MP-5!
Easy to handle!!
Great weapon, very versatile, extremely reliable!!


----------



## lesofprimus (Mar 6, 2008)

As I have fired most of the SMGs listed, the MP5N (N – Navy) is above and beyond anything else comparable, and proof positive is the fact the I used one in combat....


----------



## Vassili Zaitzev (Mar 6, 2008)

My vote is on the MP5. If I remember correctly, I read about their use in the Iranian Embassy hostage crisis with the SAS, and they performed quite well.


----------

